# Tausch von 750-849 auf 750-889 - FTP Probleme



## g3haustechnik (18 Dezember 2019)

Hallo
Seit einem Tausch(versuch) von 449 auf die 889 läuft alles soweit gut, aber ich kann keinen FTP Transfer mehr durchführen.

Die 849 macht mir keinerlei Probleme, auf einem FTP Server eine CSV Datei abzuholen bzw. am FTP Server abzulegen.

Ich verwende dabei die CSV Applikation von WAGO

Mit der 889 wird mir zwar die Verbindung aufgebaut, aber mit FTP_BAD_RESPONSE wird es schwierig für mich, warum dies so ist. Auch MR Gooole hilft nicht weiter.

Was habe ich probiert am 889:

User und Passwort geändert: Fehlermedung invalid user -> also Anmeldung passt
Filename verändert: FTP_FILE_NOT FOUND-> also File Namen findet er auch
Zuück zu den Anfangsdaten: FTP_BAD_RESPONSE -> geht nicht mehr
zurückgebaut auf den 849 -> läuft wieder perfekt

Was ist anders am 889 ???


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (17 Januar 2020)

Hallo g3haustechnik,

Ich kann mir im Moment die Anwendung noch nicht so richtig vorstellen. Vielleicht kannst du ja noch ein paar Informationen liefern (Server, Client, Port/Dienst, Bibliotheken, Tools).
Wer baut mit welchen Tool wohin eine FTP Verbindung auf? Und wo werden die von dir erwähnten Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben.


----------



## g3haustechnik (14 Februar 2020)

Hallo

Nun habe ich es für mich lösen können, unter Umständen wird es generell nur die Lösung sein:

https://www.wago.com/de/d/16058 - Wagolibftp  hat mit dem Controller 750-849 gearbeitet - bei der Umstellung auf den 889 ist es nicht mehr gegangen

Wago hat eine neuere Lib: https://www.wago.com/de/d/1404466 - WagoLibFTPS_01 und die Funktioniert !!!!

Also Dateientransfer mit FTP Server funktioniert


----------

